# New travel trailer I just got first one



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Went to jelly stone last weekend with the family when got ready to leave it was pooring down rain pulled the slide in when I got home put the slide out to clean out the trailer the was water all over my carpet was wondering if this was normal or should I call the dealer about this .?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I bet your camper was leaing inward, and there is a rubber flap, that may not have been out properly.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

When you extend your slides, make sure that all of the rubber seals are out. Any water that is on the roof of the slides will be inside the rv when you retract the slides. They should not leak with the slides extended. Only other option is to wipe the water off the roof before retracting the slide.


----------

